# Cubase and export of video with music



## stigc56 (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi 
I wanted to export a video with my music on. I selected the Replace Audio in Video file, but Cubase "told" me that it couldn't remove the original audio. Anyone have a method to do this?
I have to deliver Monday morning.

Regards Stig


----------



## erica-grace (Mar 11, 2017)

_I wanted to export a video

I selected the Replace Audio in Video file_

You are asking two different things here. Do you want to export the video, or replace the audio in a video file?

Historically, Cubase does not export video - did they add this in version 9?

If Cubase tells you that the audio cannot be removed (which i have never seen in previous versions), there may be a problem with the audio file you are trying to add to the video. Have you tried another sample rate, bit depth, or extension? Have you consulted the manual about that error?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Mar 11, 2017)

I've never been able to get it to work. I'd suggest using a video editing program to do it. I used to have a really old Premiere Elements that I used for this but it didn't work in W10 so now I just use the free Windows Movie editor program. I think it's terrible but it gets the job done.


----------



## stigc56 (Mar 11, 2017)

erica-grace said:


> _I wanted to export a video
> 
> I selected the Replace Audio in Video file_
> 
> ...


Hi
I found many posts about this problem. My audiofile is larger than the video file, I will try to look at that and the other things you mention. Thanks!


----------



## afterlight82 (Mar 11, 2017)

I've really never understood why Cubase cannot export video files - it seems like it would not be hard to add, but then I know nothing about writing software. I do believe it is the only major DAW without even a hint at that capability?


----------



## DynamicK (Mar 12, 2017)

*QuickTime Pro 7* allows you to extract the *video track only* to a new movie. I do that, then when finished composing, use QT to add my sound file to the silent video. Obviously the soundtrack must be the same length as the movie...just set your markers to the movie start and end in Cubase. When you export it will be the same length as the movie. I don't see how you can add a longer soundtrack to a movie.


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Mar 12, 2017)

This is one of the reasons I switched to Video Slave, to host my video outside of cubase. It offers the ability to render out a video with whatever audio you want.


----------

